# All in one printers.



## longboat (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi to all.
I have been reading the forum for several months now and would like to say 'THANK YOU' to all the contributing members. It's great of you all to give the time and knowledge that make this site work. 
While collecting stuff from everything I can lay my hands on, I found what looks like a nice board from a HP C4480 all in one printer, scanner,copier. Its a fairly new piece of equipment ( 6-10 years old I think ) and was surprised by the number of bonding wire's.
Will try and post some close up pic's when I can.
Thanks again.
Here's the pics, there are approx. 250 wires on the board. Could anyone hazard a guess as to the thickness of these?


----------



## shmandi (Jun 3, 2014)

The way I make rough estimate of wire thickness is to take thin copper wire of known thickness (0.1mm or thinner)) and compare it under microscope with gold wire. You can see approximately how many times smaller is gold wire diameter. This is very rough metod, but you can get idea, maybe +-30% of gold wire thickness


----------



## longboat (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Shmandi.
I picked up a microscope yesterday for a very pleasing £10, full working order with 
40, 100 and 400x magnification. Will give your method a go when i find some wire 
small enougth. Looking at the pics could anyone give a likely size for the wires,so i can do some 
calculations for expected/theoretical gold volume?
Thanks.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 8, 2014)

For a rough estimate, measure the distance between some points (for example the via-holes) and calculate the number of pixels per mm or inch, then count the pixels (or measure on screen) the width of the bond wire and calculate it from that.

Göran


----------

